# fungus?



## marky mark (Sep 23, 2020)

today I noticed some sort of what I assume is fungus growing from my Pilea Cadierei. I ordered it from NEherp along with the rest of the plants which seem healthy and parasite free. Can I treat this? Is it harmful to my frogs? should I remove the plant immediately? The plant doesn't seem to be affected by it as it is growing very well. I think I will most likely remove it as the health of my frogs is my utmost concern. I am working on better ventilation to help prevent future mold and fungus growths.

plant_46

EDIT: aerial root.


----------



## Androgynoid (Sep 3, 2020)

Looks like an aerial root coming off your plant, not fungus. However should you see some mold/fungus pop up your spring tails and isos will eat them, or a spray of water tends to do the trick.


----------

